# My Idea ...



## 13ollox (Jun 29, 2006)

While at work today . i was having a general think . and come up with this idea . i dont know how people will react to it or anything but here goes !

what if Mantidforum.com held a mantis photography competition ? with 3 catagories , one for the new breeders up to 1 year mantis exp . 1 -3 years exp. and 3+ years mantis experiance. and there could be prizes . like a few nymphs that somebody has spare and don't mind donating and the winner just has to pay P&amp;P for them. like a donation if you like . while the judges could be either the admins and moderators or mantis experts . it was just an idea i had . i think it would seem quite a nice little thing for us mantis peeps to do together . obviously youd have to enter your own photograph and not steal anyone elses or anything from the net either .

what do you guys think about this ?

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2006)

Send your suggestion to the admin. I have suggested a new forum for pics and videos but it hasn't been taken up yet.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea ;-)


----------



## joseofsa (Jun 29, 2006)

love the idea aswell but what about the US,UK, ect... how will it work?


----------



## Ian (Jun 30, 2006)

Great idea Neil! Although...who would be the one to dontate the mantids? Maybe it could go in turns? Might also be a chance for people to check out the stock from different breeders. Although, I don't think Orin keeps mantids anymore...so don't think he will be able to contribute.

But I do like the idea!


----------



## Mike (Jun 30, 2006)

all the big breeders should! lols all the ppl making alot of $$$ selling mantids and have tons to spare. I can think of atleast 4 at t he top of my head. orrrr ppl with 1 page or more feed back :wink: :lol:


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 30, 2006)

the US and UK distance might be a lil tricky to conquer :? but im sure someone might have an idea for this ? if not we have like UK. US winner donations :?

"Maybe it could go in turns? Might also be a chance for people to check out the stock from different breeders."

Thats What i was Thinking also , but didnt state in the above because it was just the beggining of an idea and i didnt want to scare people away by them reading there gonna have to give some of there pets away.


----------



## ellroy (Jun 30, 2006)

Sounds like fun although I wouldn't base categories on how long people have kept mantids as experience keeping does not been photography experience.

Alan


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 30, 2006)

Good idea as mentioned with uk/us plus we have a host of other countries might make it difficult for sending prize nymphs but i'm sure you lot could plan around this

And i strongly agree we need a photo/Video room on here


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 30, 2006)

> Sounds like fun although I wouldn't base categories on how long people have kept mantids as experience keeping does not been photography experience


I Guess not , i was thinking more along the lines of people with experiance with raising Idolomantis and other rare and beautiful mantids being the only winners . and so the new breeders which will be raising simple mantids like Africans wont get a fair shot at the goal if you know what im trying to raise here . i guess you could change the catagories from those mentioned to ones like " Flower mantids " " African Mantids but that might lead to more confusion still .. theres still alot to be discussed , thats even if it gets the go ahead .

Neil


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 30, 2006)

i agree with boundaries being species dependant as opposed to how long the people have been keeping mantids. or maybe the type of camera you use? its a difficult thing to judge fairly.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 30, 2006)

anyone that enters should make a tiny donation, and it'll add up to an amount to buy the mantis prize. that money could be given to any seller in any country (wherever the winner lives).

one competition, only needs to be one category


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 30, 2006)

> Hi Neil,I'm not sure how you'd detail it but you could have one of the moderators post a contest as a sticky but you'd be in charge of the particulars.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Orin


thats what i got from the admin . so it seems like its allrite to go ahead . noo we just need plans people !!! what kind of catagorie/ catagories do you people think we should have ? also money or mantis prize ? and who would up for judging it ?

Neil


----------



## jonpat83 (Jun 30, 2006)

What about a classes for:

Typical mantids

Hymenopod family mantids

Empusid Family mantids

Leaf mimics

Any other species

I agree that if every entry had a small charge then this could cover any costs. what about getting a judge who doesnt keep mantids so that their decision is based on the beauty of the subject rather than favouritism for a particular species.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 7, 2006)

any developments on this?

it'd be a really good idea. at least lets have a photos section


----------



## 13ollox (Jul 7, 2006)

how much would people be willing to pay per photo they enter ?

Neil

Am also getting judges at the moment !

Edit : does anyone want to be a judge . i need 2 more ! must have quite a lot of experiance with mantids and a interest in photography will also help !!!


----------



## Christian (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi.

What about this: Do not make classes for different mantids, but for behavioral and photographic stuff like: best portrait; copulation; defenses (crypsis, mimicry, startling displays and others); best life action photo; food and eating; and so on.

As it is a photo competition, which deals primarily with good photos, a "simple" species may also make up a good theme if shown properly. Thus, not the rariness of the species will be the major point, but photographic quality and composition.

What do you think about it?

Greetings,

Christian


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree with Christian, categories by species aren't necessary, but certian photographic styles my be preffered by judges. So seperation like that would be better. I'm all for this. I could be a judge if you still need one. I don't have a ton of experience with mantids, but that shouldn't be necessary for photography, and I'm into that. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah, what christian just said. we should just have a few categories of the best of those things.

i'd also like the categories:

live action,

defense,

portrait,

feeding time.

we can have the first post of a thread as the leaderboard so the post can be edited by whoever.

each photo could be rated on a few things like artistic-ness /10, macro focusing /10, beauty /10, a few things like that.

next to each entry on the first post it could have next to it the ratings for each quality, like 8/10/7, for example, and they could just be added up for a score to get the certain place on the leaderboard.

we'll need a a few people that're willing to judge the ongoing competition...

okay, so what we've go to choose first are - which categories to have?


----------



## 13ollox (Jul 8, 2006)

i agree with christians idea and johnald's . but we need too keep the catagory numbers down a bit .cant have loads of catagorys as that could cause more problems than good especially if one photo can go into 2 or more .

what do people make on

Basic Photo's

Feeding/Predatory photo's

Mating/Action Photo's

Mimicry Photo's

Threat/Startling Photo's

covers all what christian and johnald said .

ok mantis keeper . your in, better not let me down 8) . 2 down . 1 to go !

any ideas about the price of entry yet ?

£0.25 (Uk ) per photo ? $0.46 Dollars (USA) $0.51 Dollars ( Canadian )


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2006)

Okay, I have made a small gallery which gives the option for REGISTERED users to vote. Will require those posting AND voting to sign up....altho if admin could get to the database, would be able to copy across the SQL so no one needed to sign up...but will only take you a few mintues.

You will need to upload your photo on the appropriate catagory, and need to CREATE a thumbnail, of 90x90 pixels (or under.) Obviosuly creating a thumbnail will mean you will get more interest in your photos, if you don't upload a thumbnail, a test image will appear in its place. You will see what I mean when you get to it.

As you will see, I have made an example posting of my Blepharopsis. I don't think I will enter any photos in the competition...so will remove it once others have the idea  

Anyway, just thought that it might be a better, more organised way to sort the photos, and cast votes!

Heres the link: www.insectstore.com/mantidgallery


----------

